# [OOC] Elven Navy Delta Squad (Spelljammer)



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 20, 2003)

------------------------
January 22nd
Characters slots filled.  Thanks for the interest.
------------------------

I'm looking for two new players to join our Spelljammer campaign.  This will be the new OOC thread.  All previous IC and OOC content is in the game thread:

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=24885

Please follow the character creation guidelines in the other thread, with the exception of the following:

New characters have 16,500xp and 14,000gp worth of equipment (4000 is personal and 10,000 belongs to the elven navy).

Current characters include a cyborg vanaran wu-jen, a human fighter, a human monk, and an elven nomad.  We lost our cleric.  I will favor players who are interested in playing non-PH races.

Edit: Recruitment closed


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 20, 2003)

Hey, Gru — I'm interested.  How about a hengeyokai shugenja?  I'll whip one up and post it here a bit later for your perusal.  Let me know.

Best,
tKL


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 20, 2003)

I'll whip up a cleric of a Non PH race, but I only have MM, PH and DMG.  Any suggestions?

GE


----------



## garyh (Jan 20, 2003)

GoldenEagle said:
			
		

> *I'll whip up a cleric of a Non PH race, but I only have MM, PH and DMG.  Any suggestions?
> 
> GE *




I'm partial to goblins.  The lil' buggers rock!


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 20, 2003)

*How's this?*

*Akodo*: Male Hengeyokai (Hare) Shugenja (Soshi) 5; CR 6 (ECL +1); Medium Shapechanger; HD 5d6; hp 21; Init +8 (+4 Dex, +4 Improved Initiative); Spd 40 ft.; AC 16 (+4 Dex, +1 _ring of protection_, +1 _bracers of armor_); Atk +2 melee (d6-1, MW wakazashi 19-20/x2), +6 ranged (d10, Heavy Crossbow 19-20/x2/120 ft.); SA none; SQ Hengeyokai qualities, shugenja qualities; AL CG; SV Fort +1, Ref +5 (+4 Dex), Will +4; Str 8 (-1), Dex 18* (+4), Con 10 (+0), Int 14 (+2), Wis 10* (+0), Cha 15 (+2).  Height 5 ft. 2 in., Weight 132 lb., Age 60.  [*Hengeyokai (hare) +2 Dex, -2 Wis.  +1 to Dex at 4th level.  +2 to Dex (_Gloves of Dexterity +2_).]

*Skills, Languages,and Feats*: Alchemy +10 (+2 Int, 8 ranks), Concentration +8 (+0 Con, 8 ranks), Diplomacy +20 (+2 Cha, 8 ranks, +10 _Courtier's Obi_), Heal +8 (+0 Wis, 8 ranks), Hide +10 (+0 Wis, +10 _Cloak of Elvenkind_), Knowledge/Religion +10 (+2 Int, 8 ranks), Move Silently +14 (+4 Dex, +10 _Boots of Elvenkind_), Profession/Herbalist +4 (+0 Wis, 4 ranks), Spellcraft +4 (+2 Int, 2 ranks); Hengeyokai, Common, Giant, Goblin, Elf; Improved Initiative, Point Blank Shot. (24 skill points @ 1st, +24 for levels 2-5; 2 feats: 1st, 3rd).

*Special Qualities*: Elemental Specialist/Air (Oppositional Element: Earth), Sense Elements 4/day, Base Speed 40 ft., Shapechange 6/day (full round action, 2 forms: hare and hybrid), Low-light Vision (hare form, hybrid form), Speak with Hares (Su, hare form, hybrid form).

*Spells Per Day*: 6/7/5 (bonus: 0/1/1/1); DC 10+level+2 Cha
*Spells Known*: s+3+3/s+2+2/s+1+1
_Level 0_: Daze (s), Ghost Sound, Guidance, Know Direction, Disrupt Undead, Cure Minor Wounds, Dancing Lights
_Level 1_: Change Self (s), Sleep, Feather Fall, Cure Light Wounds, Endure Elements
_Level 2_: Honor the Shadows (s), Yari of Air, Cat's Grace

*Personal Equipment*: _Ring of Protection +1_, _Bracers of Armor +1_, _Scrolls_ (4): Cure Moderate Wounds; Wakazashi; Noble Outfit; Backpack; Heavy Crossbow (20 bolts); Signet Ring; Rations (4 days); 39 gp.

*Naval Equipment*: _Boots of Elvenkind_ (+10 Move Silently); _Cloak of Elvenkind_ (+10 Hide); _Courtier's Obi_ (+10 Diplomacy, OA 140); _Gloves of Dexterity +2_.

*Hare form*: CR 6; Tiny Shapechanger; HD 5d6; hp 21; Init +8 (+4 Dex, +4 Improved Initiative); Spd 40 ft.; AC 16 (+4 Dex, +2 size); Atk +2 melee (d3-5, bite); SA none; SQ Low-light Vision, Speak with Hares; AL CG; SV Fort +1, Ref +4 (+3 Dex), Will +0; Str 1 (-5), Dex 19 (+4), Con 10 (+0), Int 14 (+2), Wis 10* (+0), Cha 15 (+2).  [Note: All magic items cease functioning while Akodo is in hare form, although he does receive a +10 circumstance bonus to Disguise checks.]

*Description*: Small and slender, Akodo has brown eyes and light brown hair.  In humanoid form, he resembles a very short human with trim hair and slightly pointed ears (almost elven).  His eyes sit slightly farther apart on his face than normal.  In hybrid form, Akodo resembles a bipedal jackrabbit with mottled light brown fur.  He favors loose, comfortable clothing of a somewhat elegant cut (preferably in black, white, navy, or dark green) when humanoid or in the hare-hybrid form.  As a hare, he almost perfectly resembles a hare, excepting the intelligence lurking behind his eyes.

*History*: In all truth, Akodo got onto a spelljamming ship by mistake.  One day, while exploring the lands around his ancestral home, he hopped on board a wagon while in hare form.  As it turned out, the wagon was trading with some interplanetary smugglers and Akodo soon found himself in orbit.  One of the smugglers kept him as a pet, "training" him to do tricks, and generally humiliating the hell out of the hengeyokai shugenja.  When the smugglers got into sudden, violent trouble with the Imperial Elven Navy, Akodo turned on his master and took down three or four of the smugglers, only to be captured by the elves and brought in for questioning and study.  After discerning the extent of his powers and abilities, the elves have decided to put him to use in service of the Navy — the only questions are where and how.

*Personality*: Inquisitive, curious, somewhat bashful, indubitably naive, people tend to trust and dismiss Akodo.  Because of the disarming appearance of a 5 foot tall bipedal jackrabbit, he stays in his hybrid form most of the time — he feels that it gives him an advantage in negotiations, as well as his preference for the particularly keen eyesight of the form.  He's most interested in the liberation of oppressed peoples and the struggle of the proletariat against the noble classes.  On the whole, he has trouble taking orders, but can stomach the idea if he feels that the actions being taken are for the general good as he sees it.

Edit — Fixed Reflex and Will Saves to account for Dexterity and Level, respectively (Dex mod is +4, 5th level Shugenja has a +4 base for Will).


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 20, 2003)

Kajamba, thanks for responding so fast.  I'd say Akodo is in.

GE, you might consider:

goblins, hobgoblins, kobolds, merfolk: ECL 0
derro dwarf: ECL 1
duergar, drow, locathah, lizardfolk, gnoll: ECL 2
sahuagin, triton, svirfneblin gnome, bugbear: ECL 3

I have every intention of future adventures taking place in acquatic and subterranean environments.  The only race the elves could not tolerate would be orcs.


----------



## Mirth (Jan 20, 2003)

GruTheWanderer said:
			
		

> *Kajamba, thanks for responding so fast.  I'd say Akodo is in.
> 
> GE, you might consider:
> 
> ...




Hey Gru!

I've been following the game thread since the beginning (mainly because our SJ game with gamecat fell through and I needed the fix  ). Man, that last battle with the Hydra was awesome!

I'd be glad to join if you'll have me. How would a drow fit in? I'm thinking that or any one of the ECL3 races. I never get a chance to play them on the boards because usually everybody starts their campaign at 1st level. The drow idea REALLY appeals to me, but I'd like your take on why they'd be there... (i'm not a munchkin, honestly). Hope I'm in. Let me know.

_edited to fix spelling and to comment on the hydra_


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 20, 2003)

GruTheWanderer said:
			
		

> *Kajamba, thanks for responding so fast.  I'd say Akodo is in.*




Good deal.  I've been reading through the game thread — it looks like it'll be wicked fun.  

Best,
tKL


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 20, 2003)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hey Gru!
> 
> ...




Hey mirthcard,

Thanks for the compliment.  I was looking forward to that fight.  ECL 9 (although I would consider it 10) creature vs. 5 level 5 characters.

I think I can stretch and make room for another.  Actually, I was considering extending the number of players to twelve and then having two missions run at the same time.  That way the team could decide who would be best for each mission.  The trick would be resolving the missions at the same time.

Regarding the drow, I would imagine there might be a few in the Elven Navy for the same reason the US has Iraqi among their special forces:  Knowledge of the enemy (or possible enemy).  This is granting the elves a certain amount of wisdom they don't often show in fantasy settings, but in my campaign the Elven Navy realizes that it is not the superpower of the spheres anymore.  It needs to win on intelligence and wits rather than raw power.  So it would make sense to have a few drow around, both for their skills and their background.  They might be reviled by the elves at large, but Delta Squad sees past the skin color.

In my campaign, drow and other light sensitive races  (derro, duergar) are as much at home while spelljamming as others.  It is the combination of the sun through the atmosphere which pains them.  Thus they do not need totally enclosed ships.  So you may suffer penalties during the day on planetside missions, but not while fighting ship to ship.  (After all, in reality no one should be be exposed to direct sunlight in space - fantasy space must be different).

Beyond that, I would ask you to consider why a drow might end up working for the elves.  You will probably find yourself fighting other drow at some point.

Derek


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 21, 2003)

What is Derro Dwarf?  That sounds cool...what are the atributes, adjustments, etc.

I'll have em up in no time


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 21, 2003)

-2 Str, +4 Dex, +2 Con, -4 Cha, Blindfighting, Spell Resistance 18, Darkvision 30ft, Sunlight Vulnerability, plus basic dwarf traits (skills, attacks against gobs and orcs, dodge vs giants, stonecunning, etc).

The vulnerability means that derro take 1 point of Con damage every hour they are exposed to sunlight.  As mentioned above, this will not apply in space, but will apply planetside.  I'll let you imagine possible countermeasures.

Hmm, why would a underdark race of dwarves have darkvision 30 when normal dwarves have darkvision 60?  Make it 60 for derro as well.

The spell resistance part is pretty cool.  They make wicked mage-killers.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 21, 2003)

Oh, I should also mention that derro are degenerate and evil human-dwarf crossbreeds who live in the Underdark.  Incredibly cruel, they enjoy taking slaves and torturing surface dwellers to death.  Their skin is white with bluish undertones, their eyes white with no irises or pupils.  Mustaches, no beards.  More details in the MM under dwarf.

Half-breeds. That explains the darkvision 30.  So cancel previous comment.


----------



## Mirth (Jan 21, 2003)

Sweet. Thanks Gru for the invite. You okay with psionics?


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 21, 2003)

Yes, I am.  We have a nomad already, but more are welcome.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 21, 2003)

Cool, Derro Dwarven Cleric it is.  There is a feat in FRCS that deals with underdark creatures adjusting to light.  Can I take that?

GE


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 22, 2003)

I don't have FRCS, so if you wouldn't mind summarizing the feat, I will consider it.

Derek

P.S. Not going to be very good at turning undead, I would guess.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 22, 2003)

Turn...why turn when you can disrupt 

GE


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 22, 2003)

I don't have FRCS either, perhaps someone here does.  I believe it allows penalties for underdark races to be cancelled.  In this case my guess is that it would offset the penalty to con.  

Also, the MM mentions that derro use repeating crossbows.  If I want to use that is that a bonus feat or do I need to use a feat for that?

GE


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 22, 2003)

No, you can consider that to be a racial weapon for which you are automatically proficient.

Hmm, daylight adaptation seems geared towards drow, goblins, and the like who suffer circumstance penalties in sunlight.  After enough experience they are no longer bothered by it.

http://www.bears-cave.com/dnd/vocations/feats.html

Derro, on the other hand, are made sick by sunlight (just as albinos are in danger from too much sunlight).  I would prefer another solution (creative use of continual darkness, draped clothing, wrapping hands and exposed parts in cloth, etc).  It is less dramatic if the flaw is removed entirely.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 22, 2003)

cool.

where do you wnat the character posted?

GE


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 22, 2003)

There's a lot to be said for character threads, but go ahead and post it here for now.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 22, 2003)

Grillon
Derro Dwarven Cleric  of Moradin (5th Level-16,500 xp)
Chaotic Neutral
Hit dice 	52 (5d8+20)
Init	+6
Speed 	15
AC: 	 (Armor, +6  Dex, +1 Shield
Attacks: +9 (Dagger or Crossbow) +10 inside 30’
Damage:	d4+2 dagger, d8+1 for crossbow
Special Attacks: +1 vs goblinoid, orcs
Special Defense: SR 18, +2 vs poison, spells  spell like  effects, +4 vs Giants
Special qualities: 	Turning, Darkvision 30’, 
Saves: fort +9, ref +8, Will +10
Abilities	
S	14
I	13
W	20	
D	22	
C	18	
Ch	5

skills: Concentration +16, Spellcraft +5, Tumbling +9
Feats (1, 3,): Dodge, Mobility, Blindfighting,  Exotic Weapon (repeating Crossbow)

Spells:  5/3+1/2+1/1+1

Equipment: 
 +1 Breastplate of Grace	4400
Buckler	30
+1 repeating Crossbow	2000
100 MW bolts	350
+2 periapt of Wisdom	4000
5 vials of Holy Water, 	0
6 daggers	12
Heward’s Handy Haversack	2000
Cloak of Resistance +1	1000
Gold Pieces	208
	14000


Grillon has a deep hatred for the evil ways that his race is known for.  Having grown up in a world of savage slavery and evil deception and trickery, Grillon knows what it is like to live in  an evil and oppressive society.  When he first met with a delegate from the Elven Delta team he was treated with respect for the first time.  He knew that from that point that the world needed things done for the greater good that most sentient beings might be uncomfortable with.  Things he WAS comfortable doing for the greater good.  Gillon knows that while ignorance may be bliss, he has seen too much already.  Now it is better for msot people just to not know what things must be done to protect an idealistic world.

Gillion is increadibly savy in the ways of sentient beings and his wisdom is well beyond his years.  He does have trouble expressing his thoughts due to his exceptionally unconventioal appearance and dour demeanor.  People who know him know that he is indeed wise.

Gillon hides his body under a Large flowing charcoal gray robe with a very deep hood.  his hands stay gloved and he takes his hood off seemingly only in the company of friends (and in delta's ships).  Not only does this protect him from sunlight, but also from ridicule.

Here at the squad, Gillon has made a name for himself as an insanely couragous combat medic.  His lack of couth is made up for with the courage he shows in bringing people out of very bad situations.  He once pulled one of his mates from deaths doorstep by tumbling under the belly of a dragon and pulling the unconscoous body to safety as the dragon tried to ensorcel him.  (It was a small dragon, but in true military fashion, it grows with every re-telling of the story.)

Edit: changed feats and added some BG


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 24, 2003)

mirthcard, do you have a name and general concept ready?  I expect I'll be introducing the three new characters any day now.


----------



## Mirth (Jan 24, 2003)

Rorza Kalishan, Male Drow Psychic Warrior 3, CG, Follower of Eilistraee (or an aspect of her if we aren't using FR deities, which is fine by me)

A quiet, dark, mysterious figure clad in black leathers with free-flowing white hair, Rorza prefers to let others reveal their prejudices before showing his true nature, so that he can better judge their acceptance of him. He understands that as a Drow he raises many eyebrows in the Elven Navy. However, he has proven himself in previous missions to be a loyal, fierce and devout comrade-in-arms. He has strong convictions and opinions but usually stays quiet and listens while others speak their minds before adding his two cents.

Still working on the character sheet (my son and I have both been sick). Will try to get it up ASAP.

_Edited because I was so delirious when I first posted this that I forgot Rorza was a ECL 2  Adjusted him down from PsyWar 5 to PsyWar 3_


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 27, 2003)

Seems like you could still be PsyWar4, given that you will have a total character level of 6.

All three of you are welcome to join the IC Chat asap.  The other members have returned to base, and Delta Squad members are expected to help debrief one another.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 27, 2003)

perivas, garyh, Keia: feel free to start leveling your characters.  Use the specifications at the top of this thread for your new status.

P.S. We lost Novyet due to changes at his workplace.  So we are back to six players.


----------



## garyh (Jan 27, 2003)

Here's Theryndil with his new level.  Let me know if there's anything amiss, Derek.

http://www.garyh.net/Theryndil6.htm


----------



## Mirth (Jan 27, 2003)

GruTheWanderer said:
			
		

> *Seems like you could still be PsyWar4, given that you will have a total character level of 6.
> 
> All three of you are welcome to join the IC Chat asap.  The other members have returned to base, and Delta Squad members are expected to help debrief one another. *




Hey Gru! Sorry about the delay on getting Rorza up and running. I had posted this thread about being sick but I don't know if you saw it or not. Today is the first day that I've felt good enough to post. I'm working on the character right now and I'll post him here as soon as I'm done. Hope I'm not too late


----------



## garyh (Jan 27, 2003)

Hey, Mirthcard, glad you're feeling better!  Oh, and there's still time for NE1 to slip into the orientation meeting for the Orange County Eight.


----------



## Mirth (Jan 27, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *Hey, Mirthcard, glad you're feeling better!  Oh, and there's still time for NE1 to slip into the orientation meeting for the Orange County Eight.   *




Yeah, I saw that garyh  Congrats on the new Mod status too! Check out the big brain on garyh. I'm sporadically working my way through all of my games while I'm at work. Will get to it ASAP.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 28, 2003)

*Debriefing*

As long as we are debriefing in game, I thought it would be good to check in out of game as well.  Garyh's comments in the thread about dying games made sense to me.  

garyh, perivas, Keia: What do you think of the game so far?  What did you like best?  What did you like least?

Everyone: What type of missions would you like to participate in?  My current plan is to have the next mission be a semi-lengthy shipboard quest, with a few strange happenings and conflicts thrown in.


----------



## Keia (Jan 28, 2003)

Gru,

I liked the pacing of the game and the number of combats.  I think everyone has figured out the pace and that weekends are free (which is good for me).  I think you did a good job running things on auto-pilot for those that weren't here for a while.  And I think you should take as a compliment that the only losses seem to be from just being unable to play anymore at all (both Arramor and Novyet's character).

My only criticism would be that at times I was confused as to where I was in relation to everyone else both in and out of combat.  

Keia


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 28, 2003)

I hear that, particularly when you've got a spiked chain you want to put to full effect.

Any recommendations for quick and dirty (but accurate) maps?


----------



## garyh (Jan 28, 2003)

I've really enjoyed the combats.  This is the only game on the boards where I've feared so much for my character's life - and that's a good thing! 

For maps, I've seen Excel used to good effect.  See this game for a good example.

I enjoyed an entirely overland adventure.  I think changing the venue to a more dungeon-y ship is a good way to vary things (even though I just learned _fly_! ).


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 29, 2003)

You'll still get to use fly.  I was thinking something more along the lines of a long journey by spelljamming ship, with a few ship-to-ship combats thrown in.  So you can buzz the enemy deck.

I've certainly been able to hammer on these characters a lot.  I never realized constrictors could be so effective as animal companions.

Thanks for the Excel recommendation.  I thought about using it once before, but once I sat down and actually did the latest Citadel combat, it was easy.  Cut and paste to MS Paint is so simple.


----------



## garyh (Jan 29, 2003)

Oooooh, that sounds great, Derek!     And I'm glad Excel worked for you.


----------



## Keia (Jan 31, 2003)

Gru,

I know you asked us for ideas, so I figured I'd ask you.  Is there anything you want us to do different than the way things have been going in the game?

Also, do you want the updated character's posted new here or just update the old one in the pbp thread?


----------



## perivas (Jan 31, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *My only criticism would be that at times I was confused as to where I was in relation to everyone else both in and out of combat.*




I agree with Keia on this last point.  It certainly did help a lot to have a map against the hydra.


----------



## Mirth (Feb 1, 2003)

Gru,

I'm really sorry about taking so long to get a character up for this game. I started making Rorza, the Drow PsyWar and I just felt that he was too close to two other characters I'm running in PbP games (Tarowyn & Kajhin in my sig). I decided to scrap him and come up with another character altogether. Just so you don't think I've forgotten, here's my nature-lovin' Bugbear named Chjargal. He's almost done. Let me know if it's still okay for me to get into the game. Again I apologize and I would completely understand if I'm too late.

Chjargal
Ranger 1 / Druid 2
Male Bugbear
Size: M
Alignment: Neutral Good
Height/Weight: 7 ft. 7 in./378 lbs.
Abilities: 
---STR 20
---DEX 18
---CON 16
---INT 12
---WIS 16
---CHA 10
HP: 49
AC: 21 (Dex +4, Armor +4, Natural +3)
Init: 4 (Dex +4)
Speed: 30
Saves: 
---Fort +9 (+5 Base, +3 Con, +1 Race)
---Ref +7 (+4 Dex, +3 Race)
---Will +7 (+3 Base, +3 Wis, +1 Race)
Base Attack Bonus: +4 (+2 Race)
Melee Attack Bonus: +9 (+5 Str)
Ranged Attack Bonus: +8 (+4 Dex)
Weapons:
---Scimitar +1 [1D6+6/18-20/x2]
---Sickle [1D6+5/x2]
---Masterwork Mighty Composite Longbow (Str +5) [1D8+5/x3]
Special Attacks: None
Special Qualities: 
---+2 BAB [Race]
---+3 ECL [Race]
---1st Favored Enemy (Magical Beasts)
---Nature Sense
---Animal Companion
---Woodland Stride
Feats: (2 more left to choose)
---Alertness [Race]
---Ambidexterity [Virutal]
---Track [Bonus]
---Two-Weapon Fighting [Virtual]
Skills: 
---Climb +10 (+5 Str, +2 Rank, +2 Race)
---Hide +10 (+4 Dex, +4 Rank, +2 Race)
---Jump +6 (+5 Str, +1 Rank)
---Knowledge (nature) +4 (+1 Int, +3 Rank)
---Listen +7 (+3 Wis, +3 Rank, +1 Race)
---Move Silently +10 (+4 Dex, +2 Rank, +4 Race)
---Scry +4 (+1 Int, +3 Rank)
---Search +3 (+1 Int, +2 Rank)
---Spellcraft +4 (+1 Int, +3 Rank)
---Spot +7 (+3 Wis, +3 Rank, +1 Race)
---Swim +6 (+5 Str, +1 Rank)
---Use Rope +5 (+4 Dex, +1 Rank)
---Wilderness Lore +4 (+3 Wis, +1 Rank)
Druid Spells 4/3
Orisons
---Detect Magic. Detects spells and magic items within 60 ft.
---Detect Poison. Detects poison in one creature or object.
---Purify Food and Drink. Purifies 1 cu. ft./level of food or water.
---Read Magic. Read scrolls and spellbooks.
1st Level
---Cure Light Wounds. Cures 1D8 +1/level damage (max +5).
---Endure Elements. ignores 5 damage/round from one energy type.
---Entangle. Plants entangle everyone in 40-ft.-radius circle.

Description, Background, Remaining Feats & Equipment to follow shortly.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 1, 2003)

mirthcard, no problem.  If you're following the game thread, you'll notice we just ended the last mission.  Chjargal can easily join the upcoming mission.  You have a few days to finish his stats and background while I introduce the next arc.

Keia, why don't we post the updated version of the characters in this thread, unless you'd like to start a Rogue's Gallery thread.  I'd be happy to post the stats of some of your previous opponents.  By the way, you are also welcome to tweak your character (skills, feats, powers, stats, even classes).  perivas, if you would rather have Amanu be a more competent wu-jen, we could device a cyborg template with a lower ECL (0 or 1).

The thing I have liked best so far is the vivid character activity (Amanu's interaction with the symbol, Marcus's use of combat slang).  I would encourage you to keep adding to their personalities and backgrounds.  Feel free to introduce family, associates, enemies, rivals, organizations, or events in their past that have a bearing on the present.  I will gladly work them into the story.  It's a big universe, and I don't feel the need to control all the details.  

I also liked the quick feedback in combats, and the sense of teamwork in the group.  The one thing I would ask you to do differently is assume joint responsibility for leadership (moving the story along).  PbP makes roleplaying easy, but it makes negotiation and consensus difficult.  So feel free to speak for the whole team when a choice needs to be made.  I'll try to be more explicit when a simple choice needs to be made, or when it would be better to have everyone's input.


----------



## Mirth (Feb 1, 2003)

GruTheWanderer said:
			
		

> *mirthcard, no problem.  If you're following the game thread, you'll notice we just ended the last mission.  Chjargal can easily join the upcoming mission.  You have a few days to finish his stats and background while I introduce the next arc.*




Thanks Gru! Character creation is one of the most difficult processes for me and Rorza was proving to be a real beeyotch to make different (plus he would have been the third elf I was currently playing). Chjargal is much more appealing to me, so I'm glad he's in. I'll put the finishing touches on him soon.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 3, 2003)

As long as we are discussing the game, I have a short request for each player.  I just did this with my RL group, and it was really helpful.

Please write three long-term goals for your characters.  They can be places to go, people to meet, villians to face, treasures to find, things to do, and so on.  Feel free to post them here or mail them to me.


----------



## Keia (Feb 3, 2003)

*Marcus Silvana - Reporting for Duty II*

*Marcus Silvana*
_Rogue 2 / Fighter 4 __

*Updated for 6th Level*
After the perils of his last assignment in which his superior was incapacitated for a time and Marcus had to command the squad and interact more with the civilians, Marcus looked back to his roots and developed some more perception and social skills (took level of Rogue).  Constantly on the lookout in the jungles of Verdana improved both his hearing (listen) and his vision (spot) and interacting with the populace improved his information gathering, diplomacy and his ability to read others (sense motive).  When he returned to the carrier, Marcus worked on his ability to use and disable a multitude of devices.  He trained with the master warrior on board, Captain Silvers, a patient wily elven warrior, on the merits of fighting with his head as well as his body (took the Expertise Feat). _

*Background: *
Marcus had grown disenchanted with the human affairs of his kingdom (especially considered his outcast status for having elven blood in him - not enough for half-elf but enough for his looks to matter to other humans). Early in his youth, he got into a number of scraps because of it. He had had enough and was looking for the first ship out. Imagine his amazement when it was a spelljammer of the elven navy. He had never been in space but was looking for an opportunity to prove himself, and maybe his elven heritage would actually be a benefit.

*Description: *
Marcus dresses in muted greys and black to blend into his surroundings. His pride and joy, the spiked chain called 'Cramp' (mostly because it cramps others) has been stained black and has leather woven between and around many of the links to silence the chains. Daggers are secreted all over his body (with concealment checks) but are always accessible.

*Long-term Goals: *
Marcus isn’t looking for very much in the elven navy: adventure, a chance to service and do good, and develop the camaraderie and friendship among his teammates.  But secretly, Marcus does have a few long-term goals that he almost never mentions – even to friends.  One, he would like to someday return to the kingdom of his youth and see how his younger brother is ruling in his place.  Two, he is interested in finding (if he or she is alive) the elf whose blood marked Marcus ineligible for rule.  Third, he is looking for any one of several mystical chains he had read about in the libraries aboard the carrier.  Finally, he would like to one day muster out of the Delta Squad.  Very few ever spend their entire naval career in Delta Squad and live to muster out on retirement, but those that do – well, they are the best of the best.

*Alignment:* Neutral good
*Experience:* 16,500 xps
*Age:* 27
*Gender:* Male
*Height:* 5'9"
*Weight:* 185 lbs
*Eyes:* green
*Hair:* Brown, cropped short
*Skin:* tanned

*STR:* 18 (20) +5
*DEX:* 17 +3
*CON:* 14 +2
*INT:* 16 +3
*WIS:* 10 +0
*CHA:* 14 +2

*Hit Dice:* 2d6 + 4d10 + 12
*HP:* 53
*AC:* 18 [10 + 5 Armor + 3 Dex]
*Initiative:* +3
*BAB:* +5
*Melee:* +10
*Ranged:* +8
*Speed:* 30’

*FORT:* +7 [+4 Base + 2 Con + 1 Resistance]
*REFL:* +8 [+4 Base + 3 Dex + 1 Resistance]
*WILL:* +2 [+1 Base + 0 Wis + 1 Resistance]

Save Conditionals:  Evasion

*Attacks-Weapons*:
*Spiked Chain (Cramp)* +12 [+10 Melee + 1 focus +1 enhancement, 2d4 + 10 damage [+7 Strength +2 Specialization +1 Enhancement]
*Mighty +4 Composite Longbow* +8 [+8 Missile] 1d8 + 4 damage

Damage Conditionals: 1d6 Sneak Attack

*Feats:* Exotic Weapon Proficiency, Weapon Focus, Weapon Specialization (all Spiked Chain), Combat Reflexes, Power Attack, Cleave, Expertise

*Skills:*
Appraise 4 [1 Rank]
Balance +9 [4 Ranks, +2 Synergy-Tumble]
Bluff +7 [5 Ranks]
Climb +6 [1 Ranks]
Decipher Script +5 [2 Ranks]
Diplomacy +11 [5 Ranks, +2 Synergy-Sense Motive, +2 Synergy-Bluff]
Disable Device +10 [5 Ranks +2 Synergy-MW Tools]
Disguise +4 [+2 Synergy-Bluff]
Gather Information +4 [2 Ranks]
Handle Animal +3 [1 Ranks]
Hide +7 [4 Ranks]
Innuendo +5 [1 Rank, +2 Synergy-Bluff, +2 Synergy-Sense Motive]
Intimidate +5 [1 Rank, +2 Synergy-Bluff]
Jump +8 [1 Rank, +2 Synergy-Tumble]
Listen +5 [5 ranks]
Move Silently +7 [4 Ranks]
Open Locks + 9 [4 Ranks, +2 Synergy-MW Tools]
Read Lips +4 [1 Ranks]
Ride +4 [1 Rank]
Search +11 [8 Ranks]
Sense Motive +5 [5 Ranks]
Spot +14 [9 Ranks, +5 Competence]
Swim +7 [2 Ranks]
Tumble +8 [5 Ranks]
Use Magic Device +7 [5 Ranks]
Use Rope +4 [1 Rank] 

*Languages:* Common, Elven, Dwarf, Under-common

*Equipment:*
Eyes of the Eagle (+5 Spot) [1,000 gp]
Gauntlets of Ogre Power +2  [4,000 gp]
Mithral Shirt +1 [2,100 gp]
Explorer's Outfit [0gp]
Cloak of Resistance +1  [1,000 gp]
Spiked Chain +1 (Personal weapon) [2,325 gp]
Boots of Spiderclimb [2,000 gp] 
Wand of CLW (50 charges) [750 gp]
Mighty +4 Composite Longbow [500 gp]
Quiver 60 arrows [3 gp]
Assorted Daggers (6, 1 of which are silvered) [20 gp]
Longswords (2) [30 gp]
MW Thieves Tools [100 gp]

Gp Remaining: 172


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 4, 2003)

Three cheers for Marcus!  Great job, Keia.  Even the formatting showed good attention to detail.


----------



## garyh (Feb 4, 2003)

GruTheWanderer said:
			
		

> *As long as we are discussing the game, I have a short request for each player.  I just did this with my RL group, and it was really helpful.
> 
> Please write three long-term goals for your characters.  They can be places to go, people to meet, villians to face, treasures to find, things to do, and so on.  Feel free to post them here or mail them to me. *




Theryndil's long-term goals:

1 - Return to his homeworld of Asara and mentor novice Nomads.

2 - Visit the Astral Plane.

3 - Find the "perfect teleport" (a nomad's version of a surfer's "perfect wave").


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 4, 2003)

Akodo's main goals:
(1) To effect positive change in as many places as possible, by (a) liberating oppressed people, (b) advancing the cause of the proletariat, and (c) reforming the ruling classes from the inside without being assimilated into said ruling classes.  Or die trying
(2) To acquire knowledge and lots of it, preferably without dying.
(3) To get revenge on the pirates that got him into space in the first place.  If he *must* die well doing this, he's going to take down as many of those damn pirates as possible.
(4) To make himself indispensable to Delta Squad and the Elven Navy until such a time as any or all of the other goals can be met.

Best,
tKL


----------



## perivas (Feb 9, 2003)

Amanu's Goal:  To serve the Symbol!

By the way, I thought that we had a discussion of requisition rules previously and concluded that only 3000gp or so of your equipment can be substituted out.  Tell me if I'm wrong.


----------



## perivas (Feb 9, 2003)

I've updated my character accordingly:

_Name:_ AMNU-2000 “Amanu”
_Race:_ Varana (Cyborg: see the webpage at www.darwinrpg.com/pdf/Darwin_MG_cyborg.pdf)
_Class:_ Wujen 4
_Gender:_ Apparently Male
_Height:_ 160cm
_Weight:_ 105kg
_Eyes:_ Light gray
_Hair (fur):_ Brown

_Description:_ An amalgamation of flesh and metal, he appears to be some kind of humanoid monkey, although the fused metal gives him a monstrous look.  Patches of brown fur grow out from behind polished metal plates all over his body.  His light gray eyes have a crazed look, seeming to glaze over at times.  Bits of saliva seem to be dipping from his mouth, until it is periodically lapped up by a black tongue.  On one patch of metal, the lettering  “AMNU 2000” can be clearly distinguished.

_Background:_  He woke up without memory of himself, only skills and abilities.  He’s not really even sure what he is.  He took his name from the lettering on his body.  He wandered the land searching for an answer, but found almost nothing to show for his efforts.  It was true that he understood what he can do and how to survive.  But nothing in the world in which he awoke could explain what he was.  Utterly deprived of hope and devoid of purpose, he wandered aimlessly through the land…simply living.

Until he arrived at the spaceport and saw the symbol.  Suddenly, he felt a purpose…he didn’t know why he felt it, only that he did.  He inquired as to the symbol’s origin and found that it belonged to the Elven Navy.  Whenever and wherever he saw it, he trusted it inherently and longed for it.  He thought that perhaps something was compelling him unnaturally; but always his train of thought is overwhelmed by a sense of gratefulness.  When the opportunity came up to serve the symbol, he gave up fighting the feeling and chose to embrace it.

_AMNU-2000:_ vanara (cyborg) wujen 4; CR 6; medium construct; HD 4d6+12; hp 32; Init +4; Spd 30’; AC 19 (touch 18; flat-footed 15); Atk +5 melee (1d8+4, crit x3, shortspear or 1d6+3, slam), +6 missile (1d10, crit x3, pistol) ; SQ berserk (cyborg), elemental mastery (water), elemental resistance 5, flashbacks, frightful appearance, sputtering death, repair vs. healing, resistant to poison and disease, sudden action; AL LN; SV Fort +4; Ref +5; Will +8; str 16, dex 19, con 16, int 22 (24 for Wujen casting purposes), wis 18, cha 9

_Feats:_ spellcasting prodigy, extend spell, exotic weapon proficiency (pistol)

_Skills:_ alchemy 4, balance 0 (+4 racial), climb 2 (+8 racial), concentration 7, hide 4 (+2 racial), jump 0 (+4 racial), knowledge (arcana 5, engineering 6, nature 3, religion 2), move silently 4 (+2 racial, +10 boots of elven kind), pick pockets 2, spellcraft 5

_Languages:_ common, draconic, elven, giant, goblin, spirit tongue, sylvan, vanara

_Equipment:_ backpack; bag of tricks (rust); bracers of defense +1; everburning torch; flash pellet 3; ink & pen; manacles (masterwork) 3; pearl of power (level 1) x2; rations; rope; scroll of steam breath (wujen-6th level) x3; smokepowder pistols 2 & ammunition; shortspear; spellbook; spell components; wand of magic missile (3rd level); wand of repair light damage; waterskin

_Spells Known:_ 0-arcane mark, dancing lights, daze, detect magic, detect poison, disrupt undead, flare, ghost sound, light, mage hand, mending, open/close, prestidigation, ray of frost, read magic, resistance; 1-change self, cobra's breath, comprehend languages, elemental burst, endure elements, fiery eyes, jump, magic missile, obscuring mist, shield, sleep, unseen servant; 2-animate water, fog cloud, ice blast, ice knife, hold person (spell secret: extend spell), invisibility, rain of needles, resist elements, swim

_Spells Prepared (5/3+2/2+2):_ to be determined

_Restrictions:_  cannot eat meat and cannot drink alcohol


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 9, 2003)

perivas said:
			
		

> *By the way, I thought that we had a discussion of requisition rules previously and concluded that only 3000gp or so of your equipment can be substituted out.  Tell me if I'm wrong. *




Hmm, I don't remember the discussion.  But due to your new rating within the squad, you may swap out up to 10,000 in equipment.

Thanks for the update and goal.


----------



## perivas (Feb 11, 2003)

Further update Amanu...after figuring out some mistakes I made.  I'm not all that familiar with the wu jen spell list.


----------



## Mirth (Feb 14, 2003)

*Chjargal - all done*

* Character Name :* Chjargal
* Character Race :* Bugbear
* Character Class(es) :* Ranger 1 / Druid 2
* Alignment :* Neutral Good
* Deity :* Mother Nature

* Gender :* M
* Age :* ?
* Height :* 7 ft. 7 in.
* Weight :* 478 lbs.
* Eyes :* Greenish-white with red pupils
* Hair :* Brown
* Skin :* Dark Mustard Yellow

* Character Level :* 6
* EXP Points Gained :* 16500
* EXP Needed For Next Level :* 21000

* Known Languages :* Common, Goblin, Elven

-------------------------------------------------------

* Strength :* 20 (+5) 
* Dexterity :* 18 (+4)
* Constitution :* 16 (+3)
* Intelligence :* 12 (+1)
* Wisdom :* 16 (+3)
* Charisma :* 10 (0)

-------------------------------------------------------

* Armor Class :* 20

* Flatfooted Armor Class :* 16
* Touch Armor Class :* 17

* Special Armor Class Notes :* Natural Armor +3

-------------------------------------------------------

* Hit Points :* 49

-------------------------------------------------------

* Save vs. Fortitude :* +9
* Save vs. Reflex :* +7
* Save vs. Will :* +7

* Special Save Notes :* +1 Racial Bonus to Fort/Will, +3 Racial Bonus to Ref

-------------------------------------------------------

* Initiative Modifier :* +4

* Base Attack Bonus :* +4

* Melee Attack Bonus :* +9

* Ranged Attack Bonus :* +8

* Special Combat Notes :* +2 Racial Bonus to BAB

-------------------------------------------------------

* Weapons :* 
_Scimitar +1_ [1D6+6/18-20/x2]
Sickle [1D6+5/x2]
Masterwork Mighty Composite Longbow (Str +5) [1D8+5/x3]

-------------------------------------------------------

* Skills : *

Name/Total Mod (Ability) ** # Ranks taken

** Climb*/+9 (Str) ** 2 ranks [+2 Racial Bonus]
* Craft (spelljammers)*/+7 (Int) ** 6 ranks
** Hide*/+10 (Dex) ** 4 ranks [+2 Racial Bonus]
* Knowledge (nature)*/+6 (Int) ** 5 ranks
* Listen*/+9 (Wis) ** 3 ranks  [+1 Racial Bonus, +2 Alertness]
** Move Silently*/+10 (Dex) ** 2 ranks  [+4 Racial Bonus]
* Spot*/+9 (Wis) ** 3 ranks  [+1 Racial Bonus, +2 Alertness]
* Wilderness Lore*/+7 (Wis) ** 4 ranks

* Armor Check Penalty Applies

-------------------------------------------------------

* Feats :* 
Alertness [Race]
Ambidexterity [Virtual]
Point Blank Shot
Scent [DMG p81]
Track [Bonus]
Two-Weapon Fighting [Virtual]

-------------------------------------------------------

* Racial and Class Skills, Abilities & Features :*
+2 BAB [Race]
+3 ECL [Race]
Darkvision (60ft)
1st Favored Enemy (Magical Beasts)
Nature Sense
Animal Companion
Woodland Stride

-------------------------------------------------------

* Magic Items :*
_Brainlock Pearl_
_Gadabout_ (Dungeon 92 p49-50)
_Scimitar +1_
_Powerleech Pearl_
_Wand of Cure Light Wounds_ - 47 charges

* Equipment & Gear :* 
Backpack
Bedroll
Cold Weather Outfit
Explorer's Outfit
Flint & Steel
Hide Armor
Holly and Mistletoe
Holy Symbol, Wooden
Masterwork Mighty Composite Longbow (Str +5)
Quiver of Arrows (20)
Rope 50ft
Sack
Sickle
2 week's trail rations
Waterskin

-------------------------------------------------------

* Money :* ___PP 11GP ___SP ___CP

-------------------------------------------------------

* Base Speed :* 30

* Normal Speed (including penalty for armor or encumbrance load) :* 20

* AC Check Penalty (for armor or encumbrance load, whichever figure is worse) :* -3

* Maximum DEX Bonus (for armor or encumbrance load, whichever figure is worse) :* +4

-------------------------------------------------------

* Druid Spells Memorized :* 
Orisons: _Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic_
1st level: _Endure Elements, Entangle, Summon Nature's Ally I_

* Number of Spells to Cast per Day (by Level) :* 4/3


* DC Modifier for Spellcasters (by Level) :* 13/14

-------------------------------------------------------

* Character Description :* 
Chjargal is massive in stature and width, much like an 8ft tall Dwarf. His skin is a dark mustard yellow and his thick brown hair is bound in a tight braid running down the length of his back. He wears hide armor and a green tunic bordered by dogwood flowers. Chjargal is a peaceful, introspective loner who loves nature more than anything else. He can be strong and aggressive given the right circumstances, but it is almost always his last choice in any situation. He is also a vegetarian.

-------------------------------------------------------

* Character History :* 
Once upon a time there was a little bugbear and his name was Chjargal. All the other little bugbears he lived with would run and jump and fight together, but not Chjargal. He liked to just sit quietly and smell the flowers. He had a favorite spot way out in the forest under a dogwood tree. It was his favorite tree and he would sit in its shade all day and smell the flowers. The other little bugbears would taunt him and bully him. "Why don't you run and jump and fight with us?" they would say. But Chjargal would shake his head, "I like it better there where I can just sit quietly and smell the flowers." 

As the years went by Chjargal grew and grew until he was very big and strong. All of the other bugbears who had grown up with him in the same tribe would fight each other all day. What they wanted most of all was to be picked to join the tribal warband and attack the surrounding communities that were weaker than themselves. But not Chjargal - he still liked to just sit quietly under his dogwood tree and smell the flowers.

One day, while Chjargal was away again sitting under his tree, a band of five humans in very funny hats came to defeat the bugbear warband and capture the biggest, fastest and toughest bugbears to fight against the Gladiators in the Great Arena. All of the captured bugbears growled and snarled, leaped and jumped in their caged wagons and the men thought that they were very, very strong and fierce. 

As the caravan traveled through the forest, they passed by Chjargal's tree. Scared by the sounds of the captured bugbears, Chjargal tried to crouch down and hide in the abundant flowers under his tree, but he didn't look where he was sitting and instead of sitting on the nice cool grass in shade he sat on a bumblebee. 

Well, if you were a bumblebee and a bugbear sat on you what would you do? You would sting him. And that is just what the bee did to Chjargal. Wow! Did it hurt! Chjargal jumped up with a snort. He ran around growling and snorting as if he were crazy. The five men saw him and they all shouted with joy. Here was the largest and fiercest bugbear of all. Just the one for the games in the Great Arena. So they took him away with the others in the wagons.

The day came for Chjargal to fight in the Great Arena. They called him Chjargal the Crazed and all of the Gladiators were scared stiff. Chjargal ran into the middle of the ring and the crowd shouted and clapped becuase they thought he was going to fight fiercely and growl and snort and jump crazily around. But not Chjargal. When he got to the middle of the ring he saw all of the flowers in all of the lovely ladies' hair in the crowd and he just sat down quietly and smelled. He wouldn't fight and be fierce no matter what they did. He just sat and smelled. The Gladiators were so mad that they cried becuase they couldn't show off with their nets and long spears and swords. So they took Chjargal back to the cells.

There he met a captured drow elf who had seen what had happened with Chjargal and made him a proposition. "If you will help me escape this place, I will take you far, far away from here where you will be safe and can sit and smell flowers all day if you wish." And so, Chjargal escaped with the elf and traveled away on his floating tree ship with wingsails made of leaves that smelled like flowers. 

_All apologies and thanks to Munro Leaf, author of _The Story Of Ferdinand_, a wonderful children's book which I stole lock, stock and barrel for this piece (with slight modifications, of course)._

As to specific gaming background, Chjargal's elven friend Rorza Kalishan was a member of the Elven Navy and convinced Chjargal to enlist once they had escaped. The bugbear was inducted as a member of the Creature Commandos, also affectionately known as the Monster Marines, a group where members of known hostile races are given harsh missions in order to prove their true loyalty to the Navy. There he learned skills as a Ranger before mustering out to join the Shapers, the order of shipbuilders who harvest and tend the arboretums and use them to craft the great Elven Spelljammers, a job for which Chjargal seemed born to do. 

Only recently has Chjargal joined the Delta Squad after he requested a transfer. No one is quite sure why such a gentle giant would leave the work of the Shapers, which he loved and had a natural gift for, to join the elite fighting force. However, they accept that his reasons are his own, known only to himself and a few superiors. 

_Three goals:
1. To find his friend Rorza, a Drow Psychic Warrior/Ranger and a member of Delta Squad who has been declared missing in action while on a top secret solo mission. Obviously, this is the true reason behind Chjargal's transfer.

2. To help build the greatest Elven Naval vessel ever.

3. To one day locate his favorite dogwood tree and bring it to live with him in retirement._


----------



## Mirth (Feb 14, 2003)

Hey Gru,

I gave Chjargal the Scent feat from the DMG & MM. I hope that's alright. It really seemed to fit with his character. I was wondering, since it overlaps so much with the Track feat, could I just switch it with that one and pick another feat. If not, that's cool.


----------



## Mirth (Feb 18, 2003)

just bumping to get a reply from Gru


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 19, 2003)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *Hey Gru,
> 
> I gave Chjargal the Scent feat from the DMG & MM. I hope that's alright. It really seemed to fit with his character. I was wondering, since it overlaps so much with the Track feat, could I just switch it with that one and pick another feat. If not, that's cool. *




Hi mirthcard,

Sorry for the delay.  I saw the post earlier, but forgot to respond.

Keep the Scent and Track feats.  There are some unique aspects to both (as I use them).


----------



## Mirth (Feb 19, 2003)

Cool, thanks Gru.

Do the background & goals looks okay?


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 19, 2003)

Absolutely.  Anyone know where Golden Eagle went to?


----------



## Keia (Feb 19, 2003)

Well, he posted yesterday in the Epic Pbp, trollforge game.   Hope he shows up soon.

Keia


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 25, 2003)

perivas, mirthcard: would you send me your email addresses?  I have decided it would be good to have a backup channel for communicating with you all.

Thanks,
Derek


----------



## perivas (Feb 25, 2003)

GruTheWanderer said:
			
		

> *perivas, mirthcard: would you send me your email addresses?  I have decided it would be good to have a backup channel for communicating with you all.
> 
> Thanks,
> Derek *




Mine is c h o i m a n t a i @ h o t m a i l . c o m.

If you're going to use it, please have a title such as [Elven Navy]Turn 4 or something like it to avoid deletion as junk mail.


----------



## Mirth (Feb 25, 2003)

mirthcard@yahoo.com


----------



## GoldenEagle (Feb 27, 2003)

IM BACK!

Holy cracked cable modems Bat Man...sorry had a little connectivity problem.  I'm back with a new provider.  

Sorry for the delay, i'll get caught up tonight


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 4, 2003)

Hey Kajamba,

The reason Akodo couldn't heal Amanu is his cyborg nature: he is effectively a construct.  He has a repair wand to use on himself.  That's also the reason he can fight at negative hit points.

I'll let Akodo replace the cure attempt with another action, since he should definitely know Amanu well enough by now.

Derek


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 4, 2003)

Oh, thanks for the heads up, Derek.  I'm fine with running with what just happened, as I couldn't do what I needed to do (load a crossbow bolt) there anyhow.  We'll chalk it up to momentarily forgetting this — Akodo probably does know this, but this is still his first combat with the team, and it's not out of the realm of possibility that he would forget.  Needless to say, he won't forget now.  

Best,
tKL


----------



## Mirth (Mar 9, 2003)

Hey Derek! 

Game update?

Just bumping this cuz I didn't want to bump the IC thread 

Thanks, Jay


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 10, 2003)

Apologies for the delay.  I had a busy weekend at work.


----------



## Mirth (Mar 10, 2003)

GruTheWanderer said:
			
		

> *Apologies for the delay.  I had a busy weekend at work. *




No prob, Gru. Normally I don't bug the DM, but I guess I just got excited by the combat


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 20, 2003)

Apologies for the delay.  Busiest two days at work ever.  But it will all be over in twelve hours.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 20, 2003)

No need to apologize, Gru.  

Best,
tKL


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Apr 22, 2003)

Sorry for the delay.  Family medical situation.  Be back soon, I hope.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Apr 22, 2003)

No worries about the delay.  I hope everyone is doing better.

GE


----------



## Keia (Apr 22, 2003)

Take your time.  We'll be here when you get back.  Good luck to you and yours.

Keia


----------



## Citizen Mane (Apr 22, 2003)

Not a problem, Gru.  Take care and I'll be here when you get back.  I hope that things work out.

Best,
tKL


----------



## Mirth (Jul 16, 2003)

I needed Chjargal's stats and didn't have this thread marked, so I thought a BUMP! was in order. I also edited Chjargal's character sheet above to a format that I like much better.

Jay


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jul 24, 2003)

Hi Everyone,

I'm going to be vacationing in the States for the next three weeks, so updates may be infrequent (it appears there is a slowdown anyway for Gen Con or summer).  I'll be back on the job starting August 18th.

Thanks for your participation in the story so far.  We're near the end of this chapter (at which point everyone will advance another level).  Keep up the great work!

Derek


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 24, 2003)

No worries, Gru.    Have a safe trip stateside and enjoy your vacation.  I'm having a lot of fun, too.  It's a sweet game.

Best,
tKL


----------



## Mirth (Jul 24, 2003)

That's fine Gru, have a fun trip! If you're anywhere near the western part of North Carolina, feel free to email me and I'll send you my digits so we can meet up. Also, I don't know if you know this or not, but garyh is finally back on the boards. Wasn't sure if you wanted to email him about getting back in the game or not.

Jay


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jul 27, 2003)

Doh! I left the module at home, so I'm afraid the game is on hiatus until August.  Have a good summer, y'all.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 27, 2003)

No beef, Gru.    I'll be here when you get back.  Until then, have a great vacation.

Best,
tKL


----------



## Mirth (Jul 27, 2003)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> *No beef, Gru.    I'll be here when you get back.  Until then, have a great vacation.
> 
> Best,
> tKL *




Ditto  

Jay


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 18, 2003)

Hey, Gru.    Welcome back!  Hope you had a good vacation.

Best,
tKL


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Aug 19, 2003)

Thanks, Kajamba.  I did.  We visited four states and one province.  It's good to be home, though.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Aug 28, 2003)

Apologies for the delay.  The board change caught me by surprise.

In bad news, Golden Eagle has withdrawn from the game, citing trouble identifying with his character.  I'll take over Grillon for the rest of the mission.

In good news, I just entered everyone's stats into DM's Familiar, which will make running combats much easier for me (and let me focus on writing descriptive text instead).  I've been using it in my RL game since July, and I highly recommend it.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Sep 2, 2003)

I'm continuing the game in a new thread.  Please post all further messages to http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=62480


----------

